
Bad news used to spook the markets. Now it seems to lift them - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/17/business/stock-market.html
======
bediger4000
An unfortunate editorial, mostly written in jest. It starts with a good point,
but absolutely fails to address that point, except humorously.

